# Cabelas Cash Card



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess Cabelas won't be doing their cash cards again this year? Usually hear something about it by now. I suppose all those trucks they gave away last year put a dent in their pocket book. Too bad, I always looked forward to purchasing new equipment and getting the $150 bonus to spend on something else.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in the same boat, at least a bountiful guy got a truck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What are you guys talking about, the Summer cash card just barely expired and you want another one? Too bad they dont count towards gun purchases anymore.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know anything about a cash card, but if it isn't good towards firearms it wouldn't matter much to me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The one where you would spend $100 and get $25 $200 get $50 $300 $75 $400 get $100 spend $500 get $150 or something like that. I would usually exceed the $500 and get the $150 and use for guns or ammo. I have not bought much from them the last 2 seasons. Didn't realize they had a summer cash card going.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> The one where you would spend $100 and get $25 $200 get $50 $300 $75 $400 get $100 spend $500 get $150 or something like that. I would usually exceed the $500 and get the $150 and use for guns or ammo. I have not bought much from them the last 2 seasons. Didn't realize they had a summer cash card going.


I miss those cards. The summer card was 10% off most things, and 5% off firearms, which is not nearly as good as the old ones. Hopefully they will bring it back someday.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am fully aware of the old one they used to every August or September as I used it every year, but the summer one mentioned is not with which I am familiar.


----------

